# Honduran Red Point (With pictures)



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

Hi,

After buying 6 Juvi' HRP's, a pair formed about 2 months ago, this is their second batch of fry (they ate the first about 2 weeks after they were free swimming). The pair and fry are in a Juwel vision 260 with no tankmates (spoiled eh?), the plan is at around 2-3 weeks I will remove the parents and some of the fry to a 3ft tank (and leave the majority of the babies to grow on in the large tank, a bigger tank should theoretically be better). Hopefully after the move the parents won't eat the fry and still learn parenting skills.

Out of the 6 HRP's I bought, I still have 4, I returned 2 that were being bullied and the other 2 are currently in the 3ft tank (I will be returning those soon). Its a shame the female didn't pair up with the colourful male, he is much better looking and bigger than the one she has chosen, which I find strange.

Please excuse the glass clarity, and the residue on the left hand side of the tank is from where there used to be a background attatched. (Also please excuse the poor camera work )








Shows the female and fry









A similar, but I think better picture. This picture shows the blue colouring on the female, unfortunately it doesn't capture the whiteness of her sides, or the orange on her belly. You can just see the male in the top right, its funny to see the female chase him off, it appears that her job is to defend the fry and the males is to defend the territory.

I will try and get a picture of the 'colourful' male HRP, the tanks in my brothers bedroom and it might be hard to explain why I'm creeping in there with a camera while he is sleeping. It will be a shame to see the colourful one go, I might try and do some tank rearranging to see if I can squeeze him in anywhere.


----------



## hyposalinity (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmmm, looks just like my female Convict when she is in courting colors, and I did not buy her parents as HRP's. The dad was a normal black CON, the mom was a pink CON, she is one of their fry. She is a normal black CON, but looks just like your HRP.


----------



## Blackadder (Feb 13, 2004)

Great looking HRP, it's nice to see them ID'd properly for once !!!


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

Just a quick update, it seems I have less fry than I did at the start of the day, I think parents might have eaten a few, is this normal, I would have thought they would have eaten them all not just say 10 or 20?

I think I am going to keep the 'colourful' male for now, hopefully he will fit in with my hujeta and indo dat in another tank until I decide what to do with him.


----------



## oshp132 (Aug 10, 2006)

Pull the fry.....Once they are free swimming, they are fine. Just give them BBS, etc..
MIKE


----------



## oshp132 (Aug 10, 2006)

OH, great looking HRP, by the way!!!!!!


----------

